# agouti with fox?



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a litter that the father is mock, and mother chinchilla. The babies are 2 albinos, 3 black foxes, a silver agouti and 3 agoutis. 2 of the agoutis they have white belly. And my doubt is... Fox agouti can exist? I was looking a web about mice colors and I haven't seen.

If you need pics I'll take them.

Thanks!!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Its not possible to have a Agouti Fox- although stranger things have happened at sea x you may have a very poor agouti Tan in the litter, So to help you we would need photos.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

There is such a thing though, as a white bellied agouti.


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

Pics!

Isil, the mother. She has brown and grey agouti, her father was a light silver agouti.


















The babies









the 2 albinos.. it's possible to be cream??









Black baby

















Agouti baby









Silver agouti baby, more good grey that the mother.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like your mother mouse is a very poor tan. She -almost- looks like a white bellied agouti, but since you have black and agouti tans in the litter, I would think that mother is a very poor tan. 

Your babies, like I said are also tans, not fox.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I have some like that. They looked fox until I got them in better lighting and the tan/cream color became visable.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yes the babies are tans, diluted by the chinchilla gene, i have loads of these at the moment!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

"tans, diluted by the chinchilla gene," tan+cch/cch =/= fox?  Or do you mean C/cch?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good question; waiting for someone who knows...


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm not great with genetics, but i was told that the presence of the chin gene acts as a diluter as well as any other dilutes.

I mean single recessive ch, C/ch present can appear to dilute colour too. I have a load of Agouti tans, now some have the ch and some don't, that is one of the parents was a chin. you can see the lighter one's are the one's carrying chin or so i have been told.

anyway aside from that what about

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/silver_brown_fox.html

this may be your 'agouti fox'


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

> anyway aside from that what about
> 
> http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/silver_brown_fox.html
> 
> this may be your 'agouti fox'


The silver brown fox is almost equal to Isil 

Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

out of curiosity if a/a cch/cch is fox then what would A/A cch/cch look like?


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> out of curiosity if a/a cch/cch is fox then what would A/A cch/cch look like?


a/a c^ch/c^ch is a chinchillated black/sepia, not fox. A/A c^ch/c^ch is silver agouti.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

lol sorry ment
a/at cch/cch is fox so what would A/atcch/cch


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

A/a^t c^ch/c^ch is chinchilla: http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/chinchilla.html


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

"Chinchilla", by the way, is indeed a foxed variety. Instead of getting a black top, though, you'd get the lovely ticked grey coat, as the article explains.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

the babies now 


















































































And the albinos, finally they are cream


----------

